# I was hit by a van on Wilmslow Rd 8am Today, Advice Needed Pls



## gb155 (20 Jul 2010)

Afternoon all

at 8am I was hit by a WVM, put on a spinal board, neck brace the works and taken to hospital, looks like I got off pretty lightly, the driver has been hit with a charge of "Driving Without Due Care And Attention"

My question relates to my bike, its my 2 day old Cube, and the top tube is pretty bent, first off is it safe to ride like this ? (Pic below) and secondly with it being so new should I be looking to claim for a new frame ? or can it be repaired ?












Many Thanks (and to al those that stoppped to help)


----------



## Guvnor (20 Jul 2010)

Hope your OK and with regards to the bike, i would put in a claim for a new frame as its brand new and you never know if anything else will go wrong with it later on. 2 days old? thats a pain in the arse. Good that the drivers been chrged.


----------



## fossyant (20 Jul 2010)

Flaming heck.......................

That's a minimum of a new frame - probably a new bike really due to age - 2 days...gutted.

Are you OK ? - not been a good run for accident's - that's your second hospital visit this year ?


----------



## BenScoobert (20 Jul 2010)

new bike without a doubt, even if you will settle for a new frame, you start at a new bike and let them think they haggled you back to a frame, remember insurance companies are as low as banks and will play dirty


----------



## gb155 (20 Jul 2010)

Guvnor said:


> Hope your OK and with regards to the bike, i would put in a claim for a new frame as its brand new and you never know if anything else will go wrong with it later on. 2 days old? thats a pain in the arse. Good that the drivers been chrged.




Im pretty beat up TBH but thanks.

Yeah thats what I suspected !


----------



## gb155 (20 Jul 2010)

fossyant said:


> Flaming heck.......................
> 
> That's a minimum of a new frame - probably a new bike really due to age - 2 days...gutted.
> 
> Are you OK ? - not been a good run for accident's - that's your second hospital visit this year ?



Tell me about it

Gutted doesnt come close mate 

Im beat up TBH, as scred to death too, January was down to the snow, this was down to a bleedin idiot !!!


----------



## gb155 (20 Jul 2010)

BenScoobert said:


> new bike without a doubt, even if you will settle for a new frame, you start at a new bike and let them think they haggled you back to a frame, remember insurance companies are as low as banks and will play dirty




Yeah good point, but is it safe to ride in the mean time ?


----------



## BenScoobert (20 Jul 2010)

I don't know about that, I'm too new to biking.

Remember to claim for everything that was damaged in the crash, handle bar scuffs, seat scratch, everything plus labour to fit it all. I'm sure your LBS will do you an insurance quote for all the work.


----------



## djb1971 (20 Jul 2010)

it might be gutting about the bike Gaz but they are replacable, your life isn't. At least you are ok(ish) and have the use of your limbs etc!!

Join the CTC and get the solicitors onto it if you have any bother getting the bike fixed.


----------



## hackbike 666 (20 Jul 2010)

Hope you recover quickly mate.


----------



## magnatom (20 Jul 2010)

Eek!  Really sorry to hear about your crash! It sounds like a shocker. After you have had time to get over the initial shock etc maybe you can come back and gives us more details. 

As has already been mentioned get on to the lawyers (CTC, or other) and get them on the case. Make sure any and all injuries and any problems down he line are well documented, by visits to the GP etc. 

As for the bike....I must admit I wouldn't ride it. Also if you are wanting to claim it is a right off, which I think it is, should you really be riding it, from a legal perspective?

Get better soon!!


----------



## BentMikey (20 Jul 2010)

Oooh, sorry to hear of your crash gbb!


----------



## siadwell (20 Jul 2010)

gb155 said:


> Yeah good point, but is it safe to ride in the mean time ?



You might want to consider whether continuing to ride the bike could prejudice your claim to a new frame rather than repair. If it's still rideable, is it repairable? 

Edit: Doh, Magnatom beat me to it!


----------



## marzjennings (20 Jul 2010)

Glad you survived and best wishes on a speedy recovery.

I'd be looking for a complete new bike, not just a new frame. It's hard to tell what else may have been damaged. Are the wheels still 100% true, saddle ok, seatpost not bent, rear mech not damaged, even gear cables kinked and handlebars not skewed. 

And I wouldn't say it was safe to ride at the moment, plus by riding it you're indicating that the damage was minor and possibly repairable which it's not.


----------



## downfader (20 Jul 2010)

Holy s*** Gaz! Sorry to read this. 

My advice - DO NOT ride it! A dent like that could be prone to aluminium failure (have had a frame do this and a stem on me handlebars after various damage caused parts to fail - luckily both times I escaped unscathed so I wouldnt want to see you take the same risk). You also need to check the handlebars as they could have internal damage from flexing

With regards insurance - his insurer should replace the whole bike, imo its tough luck - if they quibble over the cost of the bike then they should raise the guys insurance, after all from what you say it sounds like he acted like a bit of a pleb. And on that basis why not consider claiming for personal injury? Obviously up to you.

If you're with the CTC or BC then try and use their legal peeps. If not then you could use them privately.

Hope you heal up ok! Take it easy and dont let the b***ers put you off!


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Jul 2010)

Sorry to hear about this incident.

Do NOT ride the bike, not only for safety issues, but you do not want to damage your case when you claim for a new frame. It might be unlikely, but if spotted riding it, they may argue that it is still rideable and try to reduce the payout.


----------



## DrSquirrel (20 Jul 2010)

New bike, or repair - that's a hard one.

Being new, I wouldn't want to ride a repaired bike (just like I wouldn't want to use refurbished goods like some companies replace your few day hold faulty item with, grrr).

But then - how long will it take for the insurers to sort it out?

They might even argue about the cost of repair vs the cost to replace - frames aren't usually cheap on their own, I would never see this frame as repairable so the cost to fit a new frame(and other bits) + labour might even cost more than a new bike. You'd need to get a quote for this (most insurers would want multiple if possible).


----------



## 4F (20 Jul 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> Do NOT ride the bike, not only for safety issues, but you do not want to damage your case when you claim for a new frame. It might be unlikely, but if spotted riding it, they may argue that it is still rideable and try to reduce the payout.



That's my take on it as well,	get some legal bods on it pronto and glad you are OK


----------



## NormanD (20 Jul 2010)

Ouch! I'm gutted for you gaz, I really hope you're ok mate? 



As for the bike it's a big NO  as to riding it or any othe bike for that matter, not only might there be hidden damage to the frame and other part (The cube), but also to yourself, that haven't arose yet, I take it from you having been put on a spinal boad and the like you didn't jump up right away after the impact?

I'd caution on the safe side and leave the bike as is and not ride it at all, have it evaluated (for insurance purposes) you'll need a cycle mechanics full written report on the damage.

Good luck with every thing Gaz and rest for now mate



Best wishes

Norm


----------



## swee'pea99 (20 Jul 2010)

God damn! Glad you're perky enough to tippy tap at the keyboard. I'd just endorse what others have said - claim a new bike and don't ride that one whatever you do. That's a nasty looking knock and aluminium's not a metal to mess with. (Steel's a bit more forgiving and predictable.) I'd definitely get advice from a CTC lawyer - you should be looking to get not just a new bike but compensation for injury, time off work etc - you might even be able to add an interim bike while your overall claim's sorted out to that list.


----------



## Davidc (20 Jul 2010)

Glad you're going to be OK, that's the most important thing.

I wouldn't ride that bike. Apart from anything else there could be hidden damage and partially damaged welds.

As said by many I'd get a solicitor on the job and be looking for a new bike, compensation for injuries, trauma, damaged clothes, and anything else I or my solicitor could think of.

If you get a new bike and the damaged one doesn't get taken away by his insurers you can strip it for spares as well


----------



## rh100 (20 Jul 2010)

I'm glad you came out of it OK Gaz, I can't add much to the above except to say get well soon.


----------



## Paul_L (20 Jul 2010)

jeez man, sounds like - all things considered - you came off lightly.

You also want to be claiming for temporary transport on the basis you can't use your bike due to the damage, and i'm guessing your bike is your mode of commute?

I suggest you keep all stuff like train tickets etc.

good luck


----------



## fossyant (20 Jul 2010)

If they argue frame only, also claim for every single scratched part - I did on an old bike where kit got scratched up.....new pedals, saddle, bar ends, skewers, but in my case it was me that took the hit, not the bike frame...........

Deffo need a solicitor. I do hope you are CTC/BC member you should be, as you know how much we bleat on about it !


----------



## Tinuts (20 Jul 2010)

BenScoobert said:


> Remember to claim for everything that was damaged in the crash, handle bar scuffs, seat scratch, everything plus labour to fit it all. I'm sure your LBS will do you an insurance quote for all the work.


Also claim for time off work - lost earnings. Especially important if you are self-employed.


----------



## Helly79 (20 Jul 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that you were knock off your bike and your bike is 2days old, what a bummer. I'm glad you still able to tell us the tale and I wish you a speedy recovery. I hope the claiming goes well and that you able to get a new/repaired bike. I was knock off my moped a few months ago and the other guyz insurance was fantastic and gave me the money to buy another bike as i only brought the ped a few weeks before. So I hope you have the same luck. All the best Helen


----------



## HLaB (20 Jul 2010)

Bejesus , I'm glad you're OK Gaz. I'm no expert on legal things but for something that is just 2 days old I'd expect new as folk have said though contact the CTC or similar for better advice.


----------



## gb155 (20 Jul 2010)

Evening everyone, I am feeling a million times worse right now, so not sticking around, just wanted to say thanks for all your messages of support and informaton, for those that want to know what happened

http://theamazing39stonecyclist.wor...up-in-ae-pictures-of-bike-and-rider-enclosed/

I wanted to get it all down, before I forgot anything, for now im off to bed, hopfully I can add some proper comments to this topic tomorrow.

Thanks Again

Gaz


----------



## Paul_L (20 Jul 2010)

do i take it from your blog that you weren't wearing a helmet?

It might not have affected what happened today and i wish you all the best but on another day it could have been a very different story.

Personally i think any cyclist without a helmet is being pretty wreckless. Sorry.


----------



## taxing (20 Jul 2010)

All the best for your recovery. Driver sounds like a right twat and I'd be trying to take him for all he was worth. 

Paul - Nothing like being judgemental, is there? Kick a man while he's down, that's what I always say.


----------



## fossyant (20 Jul 2010)

Ibuprofen or Red wine !!!!!


----------



## Paul_L (20 Jul 2010)

taxing said:


> All the best for your recovery. Driver sounds like a right twat and I'd be trying to take him for all he was worth.
> 
> Paul - Nothing like being judgemental, is there? Kick a man while he's down, that's what I always say.



I'm sorry if it came across like that. Wasn't meant to. I've expressed sympathy and advice for Gaz on other posts on this thread and then i followed the link to his blog, in which it suggested he wasn't wearing a helmet. I was a bit stunned by this to be honest, but i didn't mean to come across as judgemental or offensive.


----------



## 4F (20 Jul 2010)

Paul_L said:


> do i take it from your blog that you weren't wearing a helmet?
> 
> It might not have affected what happened today and i wish you all the best but on another day it could have been a very different story.
> 
> Personally i think any cyclist without a helmet is being pretty wreckless. Sorry.



If you want to start a helmet thread feel free, this is neither the time nor the place.


----------



## magnatom (20 Jul 2010)

Gaz, that is horrible! All the best for the recovery, mental and physical. 

One word of caution. It might be worth chatting to the police about your blog. It is possible that it could be seen as prejudicial to the case against the driver that the blog has the details of the accident. It might be ok but it is worth talking to the police. That is why I removed the video of my tanker incident.

Again, best wishes. You've fought some hard battles already, so I know your up for this one!


----------



## fossyant (20 Jul 2010)

The post us under a 'user name' - just drop links to reg plates and the likes........... or pull it for now if you feel like it.

I've posted on CC about my incident, but never referred to the driver, or reg, so stuff like that is fine.......... 

PS best advice - get the Surosa back on the road and ride that - let the new (damaged) bike sit there and get it off to the LBS for a full inspection..... after labour rebuilding, it will be a new machine.... !!

PS document bruising/ pain and all that..you'll need it, and I have had to do that - having to refer to notes 18 months ago in my case..... because the 3rd party's insurer will be an ar$e.......... it helps..... because you forget stuff....

If you are really feeling crap about riding the bike again, PM me when ready, I'm only about 3 miles from you...... I'll ride shot gun.... or up front !!!!

I know how I was getting back - really shoots your nerves, even an experienced racing cyclist...... PM once you feel up for it...........


----------



## Paul_L (20 Jul 2010)

4F said:


> This is neither the time nor the place for your ill-informed comments. If you want to start a helmet thread feel free or better still don't bother and use the search function first !



as i said to taxing my comments weren't meant to cause offence, i was just asking a simple question about whether the OP was wearing a helmet as his blog appeared to suggest he wasn't . He's been involved in a serious RTC, which if he wasn't wearing a helmet, could've been much more serious on a different day.

Why is my comment ill-informed exactly?


----------



## Bollo (20 Jul 2010)

fossyant said:


> Ibuprofen *and* Red wine !!!!!


FTFY!

Get well soon, gaz.


----------



## Bollo (20 Jul 2010)

Paul_L said:


> as i said to taxing my comments weren't meant to cause offence, i was just asking a simple question about whether the OP was wearing a helmet as his blog appeared to suggest he wasn't . He's been involved in a serious RTC, which if he wasn't wearing a helmet, could've been much more serious on a different day.
> 
> Why is my comment ill-informed exactly?



I really don't think this is the thread to start round x of the helmet debate. Paul_L, do a search and realise what a can you've opened.


----------



## fossyant (20 Jul 2010)

PS A34 mate Anson Road / Upper Brook Street............- Wilmslow road isn't good for speed......I never use it.....I'd be d-locking student cyclists, students and the local resident drivers of Rusholme....... all shocking !!!


----------



## Paul_L (20 Jul 2010)

Bollo said:


> I really don't think this is the thread to start round x of the helmet debate. Paul_L, do a search and realise what a can you've opened.



fair comment bollo. i wasn't aware of the hot potato potential of the helmet comment! 

I'll leave it at that. don't want to detract from gaz''s thread. hope he wakes up tomorrow feeling better about things.


----------



## downfader (20 Jul 2010)

Paul_L said:


> do i take it from your blog that you weren't wearing a helmet?
> 
> It might not have affected what happened today and i wish you all the best but on another day it could have been a very different story.
> 
> Personally i think any cyclist without a helmet is being pretty wreckless. Sorry.



The trouble is you've effectively blamed the victim here and forgotten the nut behind the wheel.


----------



## Bollo (20 Jul 2010)

Thanks Paul, much appreciated. I wasn't trying to do some unofficial modding




, but it's like bringing up the European Union at a Tory party conference - guaranteed handbags that wouldn't do much to help Gaz.


----------



## Paul_L (20 Jul 2010)

downfader said:


> The trouble is you've effectively blamed the victim here and forgotten the nut behind the wheel.



No i haven't.

I made no indication that by not wearing a helmet transfers blame away from the WVM.


----------



## fossyant (20 Jul 2010)

Drop it............ now !


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (21 Jul 2010)

Paul_L said:


> Personally i think any cyclist without a helmet is being pretty wreckless. Sorry.



That's your personal opinion and you are entitled to one...

Others including myself may disagree


----------



## swee'pea99 (21 Jul 2010)

Chill all. Paul has made a very fair comment on not being aware how incendiary an issue it is. 'nuff said. GWS.


----------



## lanternerouge (21 Jul 2010)

Ouch Gaz, hope you're feeling better soon! Can't believe your bad luck. Make sure you get back on the bike ASAP once you're feeling better - don't let that stupid WVM put you off. 
Get well soon mate, wishing you a speedy recovery.

LR


----------



## Paul_L (21 Jul 2010)

fossyant said:


> Drop it............ now !



agree with that.

sorry to those i offended or those who felt i was being judgemental. Genuinly wasn't what i intended to do. 

Main thing is i hope the OP is much better this morning, and things proceed with the claim smoothly and he gets a new bike sorted asap.


----------



## BenScoobert (21 Jul 2010)

Paul_L said:


> agree with that.
> 
> sorry to those i offended or those who felt i was being judgemental. Genuinly wasn't what i intended to do.
> 
> Main thing is i hope the OP is much better this morning, and things proceed with the claim smoothly and he gets a new bike sorted asap.



Sometimes tone and intention don't come across in text, misunderstandings happen. Maybe we should colour code for sarcasm, irony etc.

Hope you're feeling better this morning Gaz, try not to let it get you down, do you have family around?

and remember you're this guy
*
On a Mission to lose 20 stone

Dec 07 - 39 Stone 11Lbs
July 10 - 19 Stone 6Lbs - Cycled 7800 Miles* 

simply awesome achievement, I don't even know you and I'm proud


----------



## gb155 (21 Jul 2010)

Morning All

Thanks again for your support, I am not sticking around, got up this morning and passed out in the kitchen, phoned 999, they told me to go to my GP LOL, SO thats what I will do, want to play it by the book.

Just had to log in and say thanks for all the support you guys are giving tho, oh and Paul, lets do the helmet debate another day yeah ?


----------



## 4F (21 Jul 2010)

Take it easy Gaz and get your feet up for a few days.


----------



## BentMikey (21 Jul 2010)

Thinking of you Gaz, hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## benb (21 Jul 2010)

gb155 said:


> Morning All
> 
> Thanks again for your support, I am not sticking around, got up this morning and passed out in the kitchen, phoned 999, they told me to go to my GP LOL, SO thats what I will do, want to play it by the book.
> 
> Just had to log in and say thanks for all the support you guys are giving tho, oh and Paul, lets do the helmet debate another day yeah ?



You logged whilst lying on the kitchen floor? That's commitment!! 
Hope you're OK soon, keep us update when you get the chance, between blackouts.


----------



## benb (21 Jul 2010)

BTW this thread has made me join CTC. They're doing 5 years for the price of 4, so I went for that - means I'll be forced to keep cycling!!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (21 Jul 2010)

Yikes - looks almost a carbon copy of my SMIDSY yesterday (except that there was a car as per your diagram in the blog and it was a dozy bint in a Gold TDi pulling across in front of me)... however, the vital difference is that she didn't hit me, I hit her after a short, sharp skidding session and got away with just some bruising.

The idiot driver needs the book throwing at him, hopefully your camera evidence will help any prosecution that the Police wish to pursue for him lying to them about how/what happened. Muppet!

Glad to hear you're still here. 

Get well soon.


----------



## potsy (21 Jul 2010)

Blimey just read about your incident Gaz,get well soon and take things easy for a few days.Seems the Manchester branch of CC is being targetted for some dodgy driving with sharky's crash too,keep safe up there guys.


----------



## Paul_L (21 Jul 2010)

gb155 said:


> Morning All
> 
> Thanks again for your support, I am not sticking around, got up this morning and passed out in the kitchen, phoned 999, they told me to go to my GP LOL, SO thats what I will do, want to play it by the book.
> 
> Just had to log in and say thanks for all the support you guys are giving tho, oh and Paul, *lets do the helmet debate another day yeah* ?



Mmmm, think i might pass on that Gaz. What is a helmet anyway? 

Hope you get the all clear from the GP this morning.


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Jul 2010)

Gaz, sorry to hear about you passing out, chances are there is nothing serious but its best to get checked out!

I was thinking, you said you seemed a bit shook up by the whole thing, I would be happy to come out for a social ride somewhere while you build up your confidence etc. Im sure a good few of the other manchester guys would also be happy to do the same!


----------



## Scotmitchy (21 Jul 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> Gaz, sorry to hear about you passing out!
> 
> I was thinking, you said you seemed a bit shook up by the whole thing, I would be happy to come out for a social ride somewhere while you build up your confidence etc. Im sure a good few of the other manchester guys would also be happy to do the same!




Take care Gaz, I have been really inspired by your journey so far, hope you feel a lot better soon.

Mitchy


----------



## e-rider (21 Jul 2010)

The bike isn't going to be very safe IMO to ride and you don't want to risk further injury.

I'd also have no doubts about claiming for a whole new bike.

Why do WVM drive like dickheads - I had one pass me the ohter day at speed and it must have missed me by 10cm max - made me whobble like mad it was so close and I was doing 20+mph at the time too.


----------



## Midnight (21 Jul 2010)

Glad you're not too seriously hurt Gaz, and hoping you're soon back on two wheels...


----------



## BSRU (21 Jul 2010)

Paul_L said:


> Personally i think any cyclist without a helmet is being pretty *wreckless*. Sorry.



Was the lack of sunken galleons a contirbuting factor in the crash?


----------



## swee'pea99 (21 Jul 2010)

tundragumski said:


> Why do WVM drive like dickheads - I had one pass me the ohter day at speed and it must have missed me by 10cm max - made me whobble like mad it was so close and I was doing 20+mph at the time too.



Because they're dickheads. Next!


----------



## Crankarm (21 Jul 2010)

First consideration is your health and welfare, thus making sure you give your body every chance to heal. Riding your bike at this time would I feel not be sensible or wise in fact rather foolish. Not to meantion the fact that it appears badly damaged. It might also weaken any claim you make against the other party.

In the next week or so you should sign up with a solicitor that specialises in personal injury work NOT a claims company but a proper solicitor such as CycleAid, Alyson France or BC solicitors who specialise in personal injury work and are used to dealing with cyclist claims, although any good PI solicitor, would do just as good a job. They will then deal with everything for you. But in all likelihood a civil case against the driver will not commence until after any police action or prosecution has been completed which could be several months. A solicitor will be able to get you interim payments from the other side's insurer to cover your out of pocket expenses, expenses you have had as a result ot being knocked off such as additional transport costs, medical expenses. Keep receipts. As Bollo says loss of earnings will be part of your liquidated damages.

I woud have thought a replacement bike was entirely reasonable given that you say yours is only 2 days old. Presumably you have receipts to substantiate this?

If you have been knocked out, rendered unconscious, in the collision which you suggest you might have, then this can mean a substantial award of damages, but bare in mind the other's insured might play dirty if they realise that you, in hitting your head, were not wearing a helmet. How many threads and occasions are you told to wear a helmet!!!!

Anyhow don't try to do too much. If you are passing out since the collision then you need to get this looked at by a doctor urgently.Take pics of any injuries.

Heal soon and well.


----------



## gb155 (21 Jul 2010)

Evening Guys, I'm online for 5 mins to say thanks again for the support and messages wishing me well.

My GP said I passed out as my body shut down due to the amount of pain it was in, was a freaky situation tho, he has ordered me to rest for this week 

I wont be riding for a while but rest assured I will be back in the saddle and I will be fighting like you all know I can !

My Cube isnt going to get rode again by me so dont worry about that, I just hope it gets sorted for this winter 

Thanks again everyone and I will keep you updated in the coming days/weeks.


----------



## Scotmitchy (21 Jul 2010)

Glad to hear it was 'just' a reaction, if you know what I mean, and not anything more sinister.

However, feet up for a week and sleep whenever you feel like it - let your body heal and looking forward to seeing you back out there again soon.

M


----------



## stargazer (21 Jul 2010)

Sorry to hear about this incident Gaz, but relieved that nothing other than your new bike was broken. Take care and get well soon.

Hope they throw the book at the driver. 

Danny (stargazer)


----------



## eldudino (21 Jul 2010)

Get well soon, Gaz! Hope you're on the mend.


----------



## gb155 (22 Jul 2010)

Morning All, 

I seem to be getting a little better today, I stopped passing out, the Doc says it was my body shutting down to protect itself from the pain im in.

The brusies are coming out today and my back is totally whacked, I didnt sleep much last night BUT I cant hep but feel its not as bad.

Thanks again all


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2010)

If you can get hold of it, hirudoid cream is brilliant at dispersing bruising - always have some in our house.


Description Here


----------



## Telemark (22 Jul 2010)

Just found this - glad you are still with us! Hope you are feeling better today, and that you make a speedy recovery!
(and good luck with the insurance, hope they don't make you work too hard for a replacement bike)

 

T


----------



## BenScoobert (22 Jul 2010)

Glad to hear you are healing Gaz. If slowly, bruises generally hurt most at 2 days or so I find, 

A few years ago my truck was hit by a moron who had fallen out with his girlfriend. Uninsured, no licence, all that.

This guy Bernard Thornton dealt with the claim and he was brilliant, got uninsured losses back from MIB through a fund they have for muppets like that.

You should give him a call and get the ball rolling, he's not the tv advertising sue the world type, he'll get your bike replaced and claim for your injuries and losses.

Remember to get photos of your injuries too.


----------



## gb155 (22 Jul 2010)

fossyant said:


> If you can get hold of it, hirudoid cream is brilliant at dispersing bruising - always have some in our house.
> 
> 
> Description Here



Any ideas where I can get it from ?


----------



## gb155 (22 Jul 2010)

Telemark said:


> Just found this - glad you are still with us! Hope you are feeling better today, and that you make a speedy recovery!
> (and good luck with the insurance, hope they don't make you work too hard for a replacement bike)
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers for that, I feel a litle more human(nt much like) Thanks


----------



## gb155 (22 Jul 2010)

BenScoobert said:


> Glad to hear you are healing Gaz. If slowly, bruises generally hurt most at 2 days or so I find,
> 
> A few years ago my truck was hit by a moron who had fallen out with his girlfriend. Uninsured, no licence, all that.
> 
> ...




I have lots of piccys for sure 

Not sure about legal action so not sure if I need anyone yet but thanks for the suggestion, i'll keep it in Mind.


----------



## gb155 (22 Jul 2010)

Evening all

Thanks for your support and wellwishing, I am starting a feel better today, my body is showing more and more evidence of how hefty the accident was and just how LUCKY I have been to be able to "walk away" from it, My recovery isnt without problems having passed out again today, the medical world assuring me its normal and my bodys way of dealing with it, I am now starting to feel more and more angry and cant wait to get on the bike to transfer my anger to my cranks, just not sure when it will be, I need to make sure I stop passing out first. 

Thanks again for everything guys, your all very classy.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2010)

gb155 said:


> Any ideas where I can get it from ?



Probably a Lloyds Pharmacy.....

My missus (and me) used to swear by Lamasil but they stopped doing it - the Hirudoid stuff sorted my bruises very fast 18 months ago. Ask them to order it.

search on-line and you can order it via post if need be.


----------



## gb155 (22 Jul 2010)

fossyant said:


> Probably a Lloyds Pharmacy.....
> 
> My missus (and me) used to swear by Lamasil but they stopped doing it - the Hirudoid stuff sorted my bruises very fast 18 months ago. Ask them to order it.
> 
> search on-line and you can order it via post if need be.



Cheers Mate, i'm taking the cube for assessment tomorrow so will hunt around, didnt feel upto it today, with the passing out "N" all.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2010)

Gaz, be careful about the passing out..... Certainly get a re-check from the GP soon. I've never passed out from injuries, and I've had a fair few from cycling..... but I have 24 years of serious biking behind me.....far used to springing off the tarmac (under the adrenaline) ......and carrying on - only when you see the damage done some miles later.......ouch..........

Crashes feel very much like having gone through the washing machine on a fast spin........ with nasty 'localised' impact pain.... 

Have you still got your turbo trainer.......? You might need to keep the wheels turning......

You will need a solicitor if you don't have BC or CTC cover - check the posts earlier, they are all cycling related, and will do no win no fee (CTC/BC is sort of the same really but you don't end up with some insurance policy)....... 

As you have injuries keeping you off work, and you are passing out........ get a professional to fight your case. 

I got out of my accident fairly lightly at the time - hit at 30 mph by a car, smacked my shoulder on the car and landed on my shoulder and my head (helmet) on the road some meters later. Was bashed about, but got up and hobbled to the side of road (ps, I've crashed enough to react to an impact as much as you can - i.e. deflect position, *and then go limp *like a baby would.....you tense up, you are really gonna break stuff........).... 18 months of continuous pain in left arm/shoulder, recently MRI'ed as osteoarthritis..... and tendonosis... - and this was a fairly 'light' accident.....

SO MATE, get a solicitor involved and keep getting checked out. Some injuries won't show for a few weeks cos you feel all busted up - tissue swelling etc. - once you feel fine, you might find some other bits don't work right - like I did. Went swimming with kids....left shoulder went clunk clunk...oh heck !!!!

PS Has it stopped me.......no...............

The MRI results were a shock a couple of months ago - consultant gets out big needle of cortisone....me....." Is this gonna stop me doing 30 miles tomorrow morning, then another 40 miles riding and an additional 2 hours tearing round the velodrome......? " -Consultant.... "oh that's not going to do it good" ........ me "Fine...I'll carry on then....I might as well die of something......"  FFS - the consultant report comes back saying "it can't hurt too much as he does 'heavy duty biking'......" FFS - PS the GP is well aware of what I get up to...... 

So Gaz, get up and go...................no wallowing, get up and move the muscles lightly - clears the bruising.....


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (22 Jul 2010)

Just a thought...you have a turbo trainer right?

Perhaps a good spin on that before going on the road, just to be sure

EDIT: Now noticed


fossyant said:


> Have you still got your turbo trainer.......? You might need to keep the wheels turning......


----------



## 2Loose (22 Jul 2010)

Shocked I have missed this until now - Gaz, so glad you still have a pulse and no broken bones, but watch the blackouts and don't stray too far unaccompanied for a few days just in case. Last thing you need is to have one half way along a street, even walking.

Shame about the purdy cube, hope that gets sorted quickly with insurance, but don't hold your breath - get the Surosa ready while you should be staying close to base, just in case you have another blackout - it will give you something to focus on in the meantime while the pen pushers do their stuff.

Focus on getting back to reliably stable!

Best wishes and gws.


----------



## BenScoobert (23 Jul 2010)

gb155 said:


> I have lots of piccys for sure
> 
> Not sure about legal action so not sure if I need anyone yet but thanks for the suggestion, i'll keep it in Mind.



Its not legal action, he just deals with the insurance companies and makes sure the job is done right. His costs will be claimed from them too, costs you nothing.

Don't play the good guy with insurance companies they will walk all over you.


----------



## BenScoobert (23 Jul 2010)

gb155 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Thanks for your support and wellwishing, I am starting a feel better today, my body is showing more and more evidence of how hefty the accident was and just how LUCKY I have been to be able to "walk away" from it, My recovery isnt without problems having passed out again today, the medical world assuring me its normal and my bodys way of dealing with it, I am now starting to feel more and more angry and cant wait to get on the bike to transfer my anger to my cranks, just not sure when it will be, I need to make sure I stop passing out first.
> 
> Thanks again for everything guys, your all very classy.



shoot thats not good Gaz, passing out should have gone by now, if I were you I'd go to A&E and insist on a full scan.

If you black out whilst stood up you could crack your head on something and end up dead, get yourself to A&E and be firm.


----------



## gb155 (23 Jul 2010)

fossyant said:


> Gaz, be careful about the passing out..... Certainly get a re-check from the GP soon. I've never passed out from injuries, and I've had a fair few from cycling..... but I have 24 years of serious biking behind me.....far used to springing off the tarmac (under the adrenaline) ......and carrying on - only when you see the damage done some miles later.......ouch..........
> 
> Crashes feel very much like having gone through the washing machine on a fast spin........ with nasty 'localised' impact pain....
> 
> ...




Mate, fantastic rallying call, thanks to you im heading out for a quick ride up the col du tourmalet this afternoon ...Maybe !!!

Joking aside your right, Im just bikeless, Should have the Surosa back tomorrow, the Cube has been confirmed as "no longer with us" :-(


----------



## gb155 (23 Jul 2010)

BenScoobert said:


> shoot thats not good Gaz, passing out should have gone by now, if I were you I'd go to A&E and insist on a full scan.
> 
> If you black out whilst stood up you could crack your head on something and end up dead, get yourself to A&E and be firm.




Doc's say its down to the sheer amount of pain (only happens when I am due to take more painkillers)


----------



## gb155 (23 Jul 2010)

2Loose said:


> Shocked I have missed this until now - Gaz, so glad you still have a pulse and no broken bones, but watch the blackouts and don't stray too far unaccompanied for a few days just in case. Last thing you need is to have one half way along a street, even walking.
> 
> Shame about the purdy cube, hope that gets sorted quickly with insurance, but don't hold your breath - get the Surosa ready while you should be staying close to base, just in case you have another blackout - it will give you something to focus on in the meantime while the pen pushers do their stuff.
> 
> ...



Cheers for your comments, I'm starting to feel human again, gutted about the Cube but it happens eh ? 

Cheers Gaz


----------



## BrumJim (23 Jul 2010)

2-day old bike? Well, you can stop worrying about it getting its first scratch now!!

Seriously, get better soon, don't let the b*****ds get you down, and get good legal representation. Glad to hear you are still alive and still able to cycle.


----------



## HLaB (23 Jul 2010)

In a strange way think of it as a complement the driver never saw your slim new figure Gaz 

When I had my accident for two or three days it felt like I could hardly walk my thighs were agony and then massive bruising appeared, thank goodness this seemed to be the start of the body healing process and extreme tightness of the thighs dissipated.

I'm no medical expert but I'd get a second opinion on those blackouts!

Good Luck!


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Jul 2010)

gb155 said:


> Doc's say its down to the sheer amount of pain (only happens when I am due to take more painkillers)



I'd be skeptical of this diagnosis and keen to get a second opinion, if you were in enough pain to make you pass out, you would be likely curled in a ball in absolute agony not walking around thinking about mounting up on a bike. You would also be likely given some opiate derived painkillers or something else extremelly strong if the pain was this bad and hence pretty much out of your tree!

BTW dont ride a bike if you have been passing out! Ride your turbo if you must but dont take to the roads!


Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## BenScoobert (23 Jul 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> I'd be skeptical of this diagnosis and keen to get a second opinion, if you were in enough pain to make you pass out, you would be likely curled in a ball in absolute agony not walking around thinking about mounting up on a bike. You would also be likely given some opiate derived painkillers or something else extremelly strong if the pain was this bad and hence pretty much out of your tree!
> 
> BTW dont ride a bike if you have been passing out! Ride your turbo if you must but dont take to the roads!
> 
> ...



Ditto this Gaz, I don't want to sound like I'm telling you what to do, but you need a 2nd opinion on this.

I'm only saying it out of concern, contact the guy I mentioned and let him deal with the stress of the insurance claim and you focus on recovery, starting with a head x-ray. I'm not trying to scaremonger, you can get brain clots from head injuries like that. Go get checked by someone other than the GP.


----------



## BenScoobert (24 Jul 2010)

put my mind at ease gaz, drop in a post so we know you're still ticking


----------



## gb155 (24 Jul 2010)

BenScoobert said:


> put my mind at ease gaz, drop in a post so we know you're still ticking



Sorry Ben/guys, Yesterday wasa bad day 

Today is better tho, I'm getting there, I suspect this might be as hard as losing 20 stone ! but i'll fight it head on.


----------



## Espresso vecchio (24 Jul 2010)

Dear Gaz

I am so very sorry to have read all this just now. Most of all Get well very soon. The bike is replaceable, you aren't. 

I hope especially that the passing outs are behind you.

Best regards

Stephen

PS If you were not insured, and don't want to use a personal injury lawyer, the Small Claims process (online through the County Court is very simple, painless and effective,and will get you all the money you need for new bike, clothes etc, but not personal injury. Most punters pay up at the first or second registerewd letter rather than get a record by having to go through the Court


----------



## gb155 (24 Jul 2010)

Espresso vecchio said:


> Dear Gaz
> 
> I am so very sorry to have read all this just now. Most of all Get well very soon. The bike is replaceable, you aren't.
> 
> ...



Stephen, Thanks for your comments.

I think I can say this time, Im over the blackouts, fingers crossed. 

TBH with the state of my injurys I have spoken to the people that CTC use and will leave it with them, theres the issue of a new bike of course but im badly beat up, I didnt really want to go down this route but in the end, passing out for 3days and all the other problems I have I just thought...why not ......after all he was charged with driving without due care.


----------



## BenScoobert (25 Jul 2010)

gb155 said:


> Sorry Ben/guys, Yesterday wasa bad day
> 
> Today is better tho, I'm getting there, I suspect this might be as hard as losing 20 stone ! but i'll fight it head on.



Bitter sweet news, hopefully that was your lowest point it will get better from here.


----------



## gb155 (25 Jul 2010)

BenScoobert said:


> Bitter sweet news, hopefully that was your lowest point it will get better from here.



Yeah, hope so, feeling better again today, not mentally but physcally (ish lol)


----------



## AndyCarolan (25 Jul 2010)

eek, sorry to hear about your accident, but as others have said, bikes are replaceable, lives are not. 2 day old Cube  - thats such a shame, but I would be wanting a new bike after an accident that has done that much damage to the frame, how can anyone really tell if other components have been weakened by the spill. My guess is the cost of removal of the components and fitting to a new frame/setup etc would outweigh the cost of the bike anyway, so a new bike would be a more cost effective option.

Hope you recover quickly dude!


----------



## gb155 (25 Jul 2010)

AndyCarolan said:


> *eek, sorry to hear about your accident, but as others have said, bikes are replaceable, lives are not. 2 day old Cube  - thats such a shame, but I would be wanting a new bike after an accident that has done that much damage to the frame, how can anyone really tell if other components have been weakened by the spill. My guess is the cost of removal of the components and fitting to a new frame/setup etc would outweigh the cost of the bike anyway, so a new bike would be a more cost effective option.*
> 
> Hope you recover quickly dude!



Thats just what I am going to push for, just hope it gets sorted before winter, tho I somehow suspect it wont 

Thanks dude !


----------



## BenScoobert (25 Jul 2010)

gb155 said:


> Thats just what I am going to push for, just hope it gets sorted before winter, tho I somehow suspect it wont
> 
> Thanks dude !



I tell ya, get in touch with that guy I linked, he'll have them cover a hire bike at no expense to you, which in turn will encourage them to hurry up with your claim as every week costs them.

Just drop him a mail and see what he says, you don't have to commit right away but the sooner you get a pro on it the better.


----------



## gb155 (25 Jul 2010)

BenScoobert said:


> I tell ya, get in touch with that guy I linked, he'll have them cover a hire bike at no expense to you, which in turn will encourage them to hurry up with your claim as every week costs them.
> 
> Just drop him a mail and see what he says, you don't have to commit right away but the sooner you get a pro on it the better.



The thing it, you have to mitigate your losses and I have a bike, so I wouldnt be able to claim hire costs (I used to do non fault accidents for a living)

Thanks for the link tho.


----------



## BenScoobert (25 Jul 2010)

gb155 said:


> The thing it, you have to mitigate your losses and I have a bike, so I wouldnt be able to claim hire costs (I used to do non fault accidents for a living)
> 
> Thanks for the link tho.



I forgot you have another bike.

Just been reading your blog, if you catch me up on weight, I'll be gutted.


----------



## gb155 (25 Jul 2010)

BenScoobert said:


> I forgot you have another bike.
> 
> Just been reading your blog, if you catch me up on weight, I'll be gutted.



Question is. how far do I have to go , in order to catch up?


----------



## gb155 (25 Jul 2010)

Comeback 3.0: Ride 1 done, 

3.01 miles , 
200ft climbing , 
average speed 12.6 mph, 
max 29.2 mph , 


something to build on I suppose 

Thanks for your amazing support everyone


----------



## slugonabike (25 Jul 2010)

That's great going, so soon after your injury! Hope you continue to improve apace.


----------



## BenScoobert (25 Jul 2010)

gb155 said:


> Comeback 3.0: Ride 1 done,
> 
> 3.01 miles ,
> 200ft climbing ,
> ...



http://www.cyclechat.net/index.php?app=blog&show_members_blogs=12476
I'm 110.9kg/244lb and fairly low on stamina. 

Todays ride was this http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/r4dbK42OhpI hills are killing me.


----------



## gb155 (25 Jul 2010)

BenScoobert said:


> http://www.cyclechat...ers_blogs=12476
> I'm 110.9kg/244lb and fairly low on stamina.
> 
> Todays ride was this http://www.endomondo...uts/r4dbK42OhpI hills are killing me.



I never noticed you were so close to me, no not in that way LOL

to be able to do 9 miles again seems like a dream after how I feel now


----------



## BenScoobert (25 Jul 2010)

gb155 said:


> I never noticed you were so close to me, no not in that way LOL
> 
> to be able to do 9 miles again seems like a dream after how I feel now



I actually don't live where I cycled, I just park the car there.

Geographically and weightwise if you don't mind :-)

Already had a look, about a 33mile ride to wilmslow from here, of course there's a little hill in the middle.

Whilst you are not excercising as much, remember to cut down on the pies, don't want to undo too much hard work.


----------



## gb155 (25 Jul 2010)

BenScoobert said:


> I actually don't live where I cycled, I just park the car there.
> 
> Geographically and weightwise if you don't mind :-)
> 
> ...



Put a couple of lbs on this week, but then I have not been able to walk or move, or anything LOL

I'll be back before long


----------



## Crankarm (25 Jul 2010)

gb155 said:


> The thing it, you have to mitigate your losses and I have a bike, so I wouldnt be able to claim hire costs (I used to do non fault accidents for a living)
> 
> Thanks for the link tho.



Sorry but I am confused. You had quite a bad off on your bike from what you have written, hitting your head (sans helmet) in the process from which you are now suffering blackouts. Why on earth would you wish to claim for a hire bike when you presumably are NOT in a fit condition to push a bike let alone ride one? I think any third party insurer would see through your claim in a second. Claiming you need a hired bike whilst yours is out of action would certainly weaken any subsequent personal injury claim. Yes you have to mitgate your losses, but claims also have to be truthful and reasonable. The fact that you have another bike makes no difference. If you were fit to ride you could claim a daily sum for loss of use of your Cube bike until it was replaced or repaired. If you are not yet physically fit to ride a bike you could claim for travel expenses such as public transport or even taxis if you are too fragile to travel to and from work in the scrum of the great unwashed, but given your description of your injuries and continuing symptoms I feel sure you are not yet back at work. If you are, you shouldn't be until assessed to be fully fit and given the all clear especially regarding the black outs you now experience which are SERIOUS. You really have to get your priortities right. Have you contacted any PI solicitors? For if you have, they will or should have, explained all this to you. It's all very well saying you worked in non fault accidents, but in what capacity? If you follow your own advice and cock your claim up you are screwed, where as if you instruct a solicitor and they screw up you can sue them for being negligent.

Sorry to appear harsh but having been knocked down myself and spending 4 years claiming against a 3rd party, a Mr Frank Leigh, and obtaining just over £20k, I like to think I know what I am talking about. Your health is by far the most important aspect, DO NOT rush to get back on your bike until absolutely fully recovered and fit. Compensation is a crude means of trying to put you back as you were immediately prior to the collision which was caused by the other party. You only get one bite of the cherry so to speak so you don't want to f*** it up ............. From what you have written if you obtain the correct advice and are properly represented you could be in line for a substantial award of damages and I mean substantial. Unfortunately it will take some time especially if you now suffer black outs as your prognosis might be uncertain. It might mean that you will have to surrender your driving license or you are not able to work in certain employment where a risk of blacking out could be seen as too greater risk such as driving or operating machinery. If this is the case then to be disadvantaged in the jobs market and as a result suffer a reduction in future earnings due to the other party's careless and negligent driving, could mean, you are be entitled to compensation for this which might be substantial.

You need specialist advice from a good PI solicitor preferably a cycling one. You have been given sufficient names IIRC.

Anyway get well and DON'T go riding your bike until you are fully recovered. And buy a helmet for when you do return to cycling ................... although horses and stable doors now come to mind.


----------



## gb155 (26 Jul 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Sorry but I am confused. You had quite a bad off on your bike from what you have written, hitting your head (sans helmet) in the process from which you are now suffering blackouts. Why on earth would you wish to claim for a hire bike when you presumably are NOT in a fit condition to push a bike let alone ride one? I think any third party insurer would see through your claim in a second. Claiming you need a hired bike whilst yours is out of action would certainly weaken any subsequent personal injury claim. Yes you have to mitgate your losses, but claims also have to be truthful and reasonable. The fact that you have another bike makes no difference. If you were fit to ride you could claim a daily sum for loss of use of your Cube bike until it was replaced or repaired. If you are not yet physically fit to ride a bike you could claim for travel expenses such as public transport or even taxis if you are too fragile to travel to and from work in the scrum of the great unwashed, but given your description of your injuries and continuing symptoms I feel sure you are not yet back at work. If you are, you shouldn't be until assessed to be fully fit and given the all clear especially regarding the black outs you now experience which are SERIOUS. You really have to get your priortities right. Have you contacted any PI solicitors? For if you have, they will or should have, explained all this to you. It's all very well saying you worked in non fault accidents, but in what capacity? If you follow your own advice and cock your claim up you are screwed, where as if you instruct a solicitor and they screw up you can sue them for being negligent.
> 
> Sorry to appear harsh but having been knocked down myself and spending 4 years claiming against a 3rd party, a Mr Frank Leigh, and obtaining just over £20k, I like to think I know what I am talking about. Your health is by far the most important aspect, DO NOT rush to get back on your bike until absolutely fully recovered and fit. Compensation is a crude means of trying to put you back as you were immediately prior to the collision which was caused by the other party. You only get one bite of the cherry so to speak so you don't want to f*** it up ............. From what you have written if you obtain the correct advice and are properly represented you could be in line for a substantial award of damages and I mean substantial. Unfortunately it will take some time especially if you now suffer black outs as your prognosis might be uncertain. It might mean that you will have to surrender your driving license or you are not able to work in certain employment where a risk of blacking out could be seen as too greater risk such as driving or operating machinery. If this is the case then to be disadvantaged in the jobs market and as a result suffer a reduction in future earnings due to the other party's careless and negligent driving, could mean, you are be entitled to compensation for this which might be substantial.
> 
> ...




You're spot on, what I was trying to say to Ben when he suggested hitting them for hire costs was that I was unable to owing to the fact that I had another bike, of course as you say I can clam a lack of use, along with other related costs when I do finally return to work, I'm not sure i'll be looking at something "substantial" as nothing was broken, but the blacking out, the flashbacks and the lack of sleep since the accident will count for something for sure. Along with the fact I cant do the Skyride (something that I had planned to do) The Manchester 100 (also planned) is probs out too and the fact I can feel myself slipping into a bit of a depression.

A Helmet? Now I know the word, just not sure I know what one is LOL.....I jest of course, this has **** me up enough, I got lucky but it sooooo easy could have ended in tradgidy.


----------

